# hatchling pigeon help



## fastlealex (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello,
I have a hatchling pigeon (it literally hatched yesterday) that was in my an attack my sisters boyfriend was helping prepare to be completely cleaned out. inside there was a nest with an egg and baby, and the other workers were going to though it out so he took it to me. The egg never hatched. But i still have the baby. Its very small and I am feeding it kaytee parrot hand rearing food. it eats well (i just feed it from a little bag, it sticks its beak in and drinks) but I am incredibly concerned about the baby developing pneumonia and to avoid/deal with this. I also just need as much information and advice anyone on here has. Thank you, this is my first time doing it and all i know is he's very fragile and has a very little chance of survival. I also am keeping him in a little nest box at about 85 degrees F. Thanks. his name is Polly.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

#8 Report Post 
Old Today, 09:20 AM
CBL's Avatar	
CBL CBL is invisible
Matriarch/Patriarch
Join Date: May 2014
Country: Canada
Posts: 1,724
Ok found this info as well...again use discretion, ....any questions ask us here,...this will be part one and two..
Follow hand feeding instructions on whatever formula u buy, it will be different from one product to another, u may also use raw ACV apple cider vinigar as the probitic or digestive aid and put only ONE drop in formula once a day. This will help so that the baby does not get sour crop. Also google some pictures of pigeon babies from day 1 to 30 so u see growth rate and more importantly how full the crop should be. Also can you tell me what method u are using to feed the baby?


Keeping the Hatchling Warm

You can provide your hatchling with a commercial brooder where you can easily maintain the heat and humidity. But, should you choose not to go that route; heat can be supplied with a converted incubator, a pet heating pad or even a container, such as a cardboard box, rigged with an incandescent light bulb.

If you are using a box and bulb, you can adjust the heat by adjusting the distance of the bulb from the chick, changing the wattage of the bulb or using a thermostat. But, maintain a temp toward the higher end, 37.5 degrees, as the newly hatched chicks fare better with warmer temperatures. Provide humidity by putting a container of water near the heat source. You can use a hygrometer to gauge the amount of humidity.

Watch for signs that the hatchling may be too cold or too warm…

Too Cold

Poorly responsive
Feels cold to the touch
Repeated opening of the beak is a survival reflex that indicates the chick is very cold.

Too Warm

Poorly responsive
Becomes a bright pink color
Panting (in hatchlings older than seven days)
Now that you’ve got your new pigeon hatchling in the right environment, let’s move to the topic of feeding.

Hatchling– Part 2 Feeding

Care of the Abandoned Racing Pigeon Hatchling– Part 2 Feeding

Hand Feeding Young PigeonsFeeding the Pigeon Hatchling

Before you begin to handfeed the pigeon hatchling, you’ll need to create an artificial beak. You can do this by taking a syringe and cutting of the needle attachment at the end. The diameter of the opening should be large enough for the chick’s beak to fit inside with room enough for it to open its beak. You will have to adjust the syringe size as the bird develops.

Fill the syringe with formula. The hatchling will drink the formula when its beak is submerged into it. Natural parental regurgitation is mimicked by depressing the syringe plunger while the hatchling eats.

Hand Feeding Formulas

Initially, the formula must replicate pigeon milk, which is high in fat, protein and water. There are virtually no carbohydrates in natural pigeon milk.

As the hatchling grows, the formula will need to be adjusted and progressively become similar to the adult pigeon diet. During this progression, the level of carbohydrates and solid matter increases while the protein and fat content decreases.

Commercially produced diets are readily available. A popular brand is called “Roudybush™”. This brand was developed by Dr. Roudybush, an American vet who established and operates The Roudybush™ bird food manufacturing company. Formulas available through this company that you may want to consider using are the Roudybush Squab Diet and Roudybush Formula 3.

The nutritional requirements of a growing pigeon squab can be categorized into four stages. These four stages and the corresponding recommended feeds are:

Stage 1: Hatching to 4 days

Feed Roudybush Squab Handfeeding Formula™
Diluted 2.2 parts water : 1 part formula by volume
Feed five to six times daily
Note: Some newly hatched chicks can survive off the resorbing yolk sac for 24 hours. There are some people who prefer to initially feed either saline or Hartmann’s solution, especially if the chick appears dehydrated. Symptoms of dehydration include a deep red color and poor responsiveness. This is more likely to occur in prolonged hatching. You can obtain the saline and the Hartmann’s from a vet or pharmacist.

Stage 2: Early growth, 5 – 7 days

Roudybush Squab Handfeeding Formula™
Diluted 1.5 parts water : 1 part formula by volume
Feed four to five times daily
Stage 3: Late growth, 8 – 14 days

Roudybush Squab Handfeeding Formula™
Dilute 1 part water : 1 part formula by volume
Feed three times daily
Stage 4: Fledgling, 15 days – weaning (28 – 30 days)

Roudybush Formula 3™
Initially dilute at the rate of 1.2 parts water : 1 part formula by volume
Reduce the amount of water as the chick ages
Feed from 3 times daily down to once daily and start to provide normal adult seed mix
Throughout all the stages, adding a probiotic, such as Probac, to the dilution water for at least one feed per day is highly recommended.

And so, is it all worthwhile? From personal experience, it’s a lot of work and the youngsters at weaning do tend to be slightly weaker than those that are parent-reared. But, once weaned and eating independently, they do quickly compensate and catch up and can certainly perform competitively as racers.

In summary, care and hand-rearing the abandoned racing pigeon egg or hatchling is probably best undertaken for those special youngsters. It really all depends on the value you, the fancier, placed on that particular hatchling. But, it’s reassuring to know that you do have the option of incubating and hand-raising and you can succeed at it.
Last edited by CBL; Today at 09:24 AM.
Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message
#7 Report Post 
Old Today, 09:13 AM


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

CBL, thanks for reposting how to take care of the little guy! There are other people with newly hatched babies on this site who are also raising tiny ones. Fastlealex, thank you for helping the little tiny bird. If you are very careful he will grow and prosper. Thank you for rescuing him!


----------



## fastlealex (Jul 27, 2015)

thank you so much for the information. My babys breathing seems off tonight. I fear he will not be doing well tomorrow. He ate well just now but he seems to be taking one large breath every 5 seconds rather than breathing normal. So i am very worried


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I so hope he will start breathing better. Would hold off on giving so much food until he is breathing better but others may be able to advise you better. With a baby guinea pig, usually they cough the liquid or whatever and are ok. I don't know how this is remedied in a tiny bird. Will hope for the best for him. Would definitely hold off on any liquids if he is breathing poorly or at least go much much more slowly.


----------



## fastlealex (Jul 27, 2015)

thank you all for your great advice, I ended up surrendering Polly to a local avian vet that luckily was open at 1 am. I have no idea why but thankfully so. Polly had developed pneumonia and needed very special care and antibiotics. They are going to do what they can for her tonight and transport her to a avian rescue tomorrow. They say its risky for her but hopefully she pulls through. Thank you again everyone for everything. She's a great little bird


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Have you confirmed that they won't just put it to sleep?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Kiddy, you need to confirm that they will not just put Polly to sleep. A lot of vets and rescue centers see pigeons as expendable and just euthanise them if they don't think it is your valued pet. Please follow up and make sure they are taking good care of Polly.


----------

